# can utv record off different receiver or vcr



## jimbo4571 (Apr 25, 2002)

this is a different question I have an older dtv receiver which can pick up the Richmond stations in the 800 while my utv is a 5th generation and cannot. Is it possible to set up a configuation where as my UTV can record my other receiver or even for that mattter record off my VCR Thanks for your help.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No, you'll need a Stand Alone TiVo to acomplish what you want.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there any way of making a Dish or DirecTivo or other pvr receivers of recording just as a standalone does?

Where can you find used pvr receivers at for a pretty decent price? How about some with lifetime pvr functionality on them as well that are standalones that are used?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't think you can do that. I'm sure someone could figure out a way to reprogram the LINUX on the TiVo and 721, but that would be alot of work IMO.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

Also have to find a way to work around the fact that currently none of the satelite based PVR's has a MPEG2 encoder...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Exactly why it would have to be gutted and linux installed fresh.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought the MPEG2 encoding was done via a MPEG2 chipset? If the processor on the DirecTivo is fast enough to do it in software that might work...Are there any software encoders that work in real time?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I had seen one somewhere where they were trying to get it to work with TiVo, but I can't find the link. I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Most real-time MPEG2 encoding is, indeed, done in HARDWARE. In order to do it in SW in real-time, would require one FAST, dedicated processor, with maybe another CPU to handle the rest of the machine.

Given my experiance with this, I have a Hauppage WinPVR250 that can do 12 Mbps CBR MPEG2 captures. I usually make MPEG1's for friends, and using TMPGEnc, It takes my 600 MHz PIII about 3 minutes of processing for 1 minutes of audio/video. So, doing a SWbased Real-time MPEG1 encoder is looking at 1.8GHz - go up from there for MPEG2.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Which is exactly the problem this guy had working it on his DirecTiVo. It was more of a "I can do this" thing rather than acutally real world application.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

What processor is in the DirecTivo? Does it just have one or is it like the Dishplayer which had one for the receiver and one for the web tv/PVR side?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is an older SA TiVo, but I'm sure the insides are not much different.

http://www.9thtee.com/insidetivo.htm


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo4571 _
> *this is a different question I have an older dtv receiver which can pick up the Richmond stations in the 800 while my utv is a 5th generation and cannot. Is it possible to set up a configuation where as my UTV can record my other receiver or even for that mattter record off my VCR Thanks for your help. *


If your older D* receiver can legally pick up Richmond locals, then your UTV will also.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

But you can't record them to the drive. The UTV can only record SAT broadcasts (as well as the DirecTiVo)...


----------



## jimbo4571 (Apr 25, 2002)

how is my utv able to receive the richmond locls along with the Minnneapolis ones. My locals appear 2-60 not in the 800,s thanks


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

No one is permitted to receive Richmond locals in Minneapolis. If you are, you must be pirating them.


----------

